# What A Pair Of Legs W/Qview



## ronp (Jun 25, 2009)

Boneless legs of lamb, so calm down guys. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			












These were an old score at 1.99 a pound. They were about 3 1/2 pounds each.



Stuffed with garlic and coated with Yoshidas marinade, and more garlc, and lemon pepper. 

I have one sold for 8.00 a pound cooked weight, Good deal for her and me. I figure the second one is free for me.



In the smoker with my 3 cups aujus and some thinly sliced onions.




I like my Maverick E-7 since I can alternate between both pieces of meat automatically.



2 degrees apart after about 1/2 hour in the smoker.


----------



## grothe (Jun 25, 2009)

Great title Ron...lookin forward to the finish!!!


----------



## bigtrain74 (Jun 25, 2009)

Ron, I usually get sooo mad when you make a post... You always seem to find the best of deals on meat... Why can't I ever find great deals like this?

Nice score Ron!


----------



## 2007flstc (Jun 25, 2009)

Those are some good looking legs. I am planning on smoking a little overpriced leg a I bought a few weeks.

I love my lamb.


----------



## billbo (Jun 25, 2009)

Looking good Ron! Can't wait for the finished pics!


----------



## rivet (Jun 25, 2009)

Dang, Ron! I was lookin' forward to some good chicken legs!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Excellent score, buddy, you always get the best prices. I am going to have to show this (and your final results) to Mrs. Rivet, so maybe I can change her mind and let me smoke one of the three bone-in legs we got in the deepfreezer! 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## hungryjohn (Jun 25, 2009)

Nothing better than lamb, IMHO. Unfortunately, wife disagrees rather vehemently. I have to stick to chops because even though I have a healthy appetite, a whole leg is a bit much for me.


----------



## the dude abides (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice looking legs Ron.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 25, 2009)

so far so good ron you have my attention we love lamb around here. I've never smoked a leg of lamb yet.


----------



## ronp (Jun 26, 2009)

All done.



Pulled at 130'. Foiled and will be reheated to 140'.



Nice and juicy.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## isutroutbum (Jun 26, 2009)

Those look really, really tasty Ron!

Best,
Trout


----------



## fire it up (Jun 26, 2009)

Those look great Ron!
You always pump out beautiful smokes and excellent cuts of meats and a great variety.
Would love to try out lamb, though here it is very expensive and they always sell out before it goes on any kind of sale.  Maybe I'll just have to suck it up and pay the $expensive per lb price they charge.
Thanks for sharing, and points for making my mouth water.


----------



## benjaminr (Jun 26, 2009)

Hm, lamb... Never really been around much, how was it?

It looks good though


----------



## savannahsmoker (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice looking lamb.  If you do not mind how long did it take to finish and at what temp did you smoke at.


----------



## ronp (Nov 15, 2009)

Not at all, 2 1/2 hours @225'.


----------



## bluefrog (Nov 15, 2009)

We love lamb at my house and find the best prices on it at Sam's Club.  They are about half the grocery store price, chops, racks, whole leg , and boneless leg.

Scott


----------



## pignit (Nov 15, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*
*




*


----------



## jerseyhunter (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks great, I've got to visit the Lamb forum more often.
Just picked a 7lbe for $3.99lb on sale. I'm getting some ideas.


----------

